# How can I split from my deep brood frames, into a medium box?



## Qkrwogud (Nov 2, 2015)

So I have a friend that just moved into his own place and interested in testing the waters on beekeeping but his wife is a little worried about the bees. I'm looking to put a small split in his yard that I'll look after for now and see how they feel about the bee presence.

I've got a 6 frame deep nuc with a divider that can be used as 2 nucs. What I was planning to do is create a 3 frame split with no queens or cells. Once they grow a little I'll remove the divider so they have 6 frames to work with and later move them to a full box.

But I'm wanting to go into a medium box if possible, what's the best solution to do this? I'm thinking once the divider is removed, add medium frames, then when they move to a medium box I'll just saw off the 3 deep frames to fit. Any issue with doing this or is there a better solution?


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Disclaimer- my experience is only what I have read.

What if you just put the medium on top of the brood box you want to split, wait for the bees to build out the comb and the queen to lay in it, and then take it back off. You will have to exercise some vigilance to ensure the queen is in the right box, if you care. Perhaps shake some bees as necessary.
Bill


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know exactly what is your lay out in the
middle paragraph. But that is not important.
What is important is how you are able to fit the
medium frames into a deep in the beginning. And then transfer all the
medium frames into a medium box to complete the set up. Here is my suggestion:
1) Put in 3 deep frames at the center of a deep box with the queen.
2) Put 2 medium frames on each side next to the deep frames. As the hive grows it
will be drawn out. Add more medium frames when needed.
3) Put a follower board on each side next to the empty medium frame.
Fill up the remaining empty space on the sides with newspaper, etc.
4) Put foam blocks or any filling under the medium frames as the hive
expanded.
5) Removed the medium frames once the medium frames are drawn out with 
the bees and broods on them.
6) Lastly, put all medium frames into a medium hive box to complete this transition.

The faster method:
1) Put 5 deep frames into a deep box along with the laying queen.
2) Put remaining medium frames in the deep box on either side.
3) Fill up the empty space under the medium frames with
newspaper or foam blocks, etc.
4) Dump in lots of bees to draw out the medium frames. Or use drawn medium frames
if you have them.
Follow 5 & 6 above.
Can you build a rectangle wooden block inside a deep box to fill in the empty space
under the medium frames?


----------



## KillaBeezs (May 9, 2015)

I ran into the same problem with my first nuc. I ran a double medium nuc with three deep frames and 4 medium frames (two medium frames in the middle)... then after the queen was laying I moved the deeps to the edges. 

Then place in a double medium hive and do the same thing...slowly move the deep frames to the edges.

Another alternative is simply putting medium frames in the middle of your current deep during the flow (or heavy feeding). Bees will build them out quick, queen will lay in them, just cut the comb off the bottom of the frame and rubber band it into empty medium frames when you do the split.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

If I was going to loan a hive for a test drive, I wouldn't be too worried abut changing the " deep to medium configuration." But if I had my mind set on changing the configuration, I wouldn't cut on any frames - to messy and PITA. I would cut a medium box in half to make a spacer and place it on a medium box. Now I can place deep frames in the medium/spacer box configuration. Move the nuc frames into the center of the box, checkerboard in a few medium frames and fill the remaining outside space with medium frames. As they draw out the checkerboaded mediums I'd keep adding more mediums in the brood area and moving the deeps toward the outside before cycling the deeps completely out. You'll have to deal with some burr comb but for me that's the simpler approach at the cost of a single medium box which will also give you two spacers for winter feeding.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

KillaBeezs said:


> Another alternative is simply putting medium frames in the middle of your current deep during the flow (or heavy feeding). Bees will build them out quick, queen will lay in them, just cut the comb off the bottom of the frame and rubber band it into empty medium frames when you do the split.


This would probably be the easy way ...



Eikel said:


> If I was going to loan a hive for a test drive, I wouldn't be too worried abut changing the " deep to medium configuration." But if I had my mind set on changing the configuration, I wouldn't cut on any frames - to messy and PITA..


 Amen!

I personally had to make the switch from deeps that were available to mediums ,which was my goal.
I still have a few hives in deep boxes.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm foundationless so you have to be careful adding undrawn frames next to each other or the bees will give you a lessen in "wonky" comb.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Did somebody suggest putting the deeps in two medium boxes and filling out with medium combs? Weed out deep combs in an appropriate manner.


----------



## TxGypsy (Mar 17, 2012)

This scenario brings up the reason why I run all one size of boxes and frames. I run all deeps. Yes, even for honey production. Even with a bunch of hives I have no trouble with all deeps. I have a wagon that I take with me in my bee yards. There is an empty deep or two on the wagon. Since I'm going to look at all or at least most of the frames anyway, I simply transfer them to the empty box. When the box on the wagon is full, the box on the hive is empty and I place it on top of the box on the wagon and repeat.

When harvesting honey I place a piece of plywood underneath the empty box and place fully capped frames of honey into the empty box and place a lid over it between adding new frames of honey. This way I am only taking fully ripe honey. I extract and return the frames to the hive or replace it with a new frame. 

Yes this take a bit longer for harvesting honey, but it saves my back and that's a very valuable piece of equipment. A shallow super full of honey is pretty heavy.


----------



## Pmanning (Nov 24, 2015)

Probably stupid question, but im buying nucs in medium frame. How do I go from medium frame to deep boxes?


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Personally, I'd add a 3" spacer (aka cut a medium frame in half) place the medium nuc frames in the center and the deeps on the outside; cycle out the medium over time. Sorta the same as going from deeps to mediums.


----------



## Pmanning (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks found a very reliable source for my nucs but only sells medium frames.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Simply drop medium frames in a deep box with deep frames surrounding, and the medium frames will get longer, I have seen it happen and usually with no problem. Those frames can be rotated toward the side and removed when broodless if you so desire. I have a few emblems to mismanagement here and there in my deeps and they don't bother a lot if drawn to brood comb and not drone comb. If going from deep to medium, just fill two medium boxes with frames leaving the ranks in the middle for the deep nuc frames and rotate them sideways and out.


----------



## KillaBeezs (May 9, 2015)

Vance G said:


> Simply drop medium frames in a deep box with deep frames surrounding, and the medium frames will get longer, I have seen it happen and usually with no problem. Those frames can be rotated toward the side and removed when broodless if you so desire. I have a few emblems to mismanagement here and there in my deeps and they don't bother a lot if drawn to brood comb and not drone comb. If going from deep to medium, just fill two medium boxes with frames leaving the ranks in the middle for the deep nuc frames and rotate them sideways and out.


Yep...just leave them in there...no need to take them out, just be cautious when turning sideways. They will draw out to the bottom of the deeps.


----------

